# Gas Prices+PD+ TSE market recovery- thoughts/concerns?



## Cerby (Feb 22, 2012)

Gas prices are going back down, and the TSE is just starting to recover. You guys have any thoughts on where the TSE is headed in general right now? I'm thinking it's a prime time to buy given the conditions. Thoughts? Comments? My stock right now is Precision Drilling, bought at $10.30, I'm thinking a high of at least $12, for a nice little profit, over the next few weeks.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought the TSX would be much higher right now. The materials and energy are holding it back quite a bit. 
The TMX website says the tsx comp index has a p/e of 15 right now with about a 3% yield. 

I'm would say that buying the index right now looks attractive on a valuation basis. However these US companies just keep cranking out money and beating estimates. Not sure if we are headed in the same direction.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Buy in the fall, I say.


----------



## Arkyan (May 2, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas about PD? 

I thought $9-ish area would be the bottom for now, but now I'm not sure. Are there any substantial reasons for it to go down to 2010 prices?


----------

